# Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Liebste PCGHX-Community! 

Ich gehe schon seit 5 Monaten mit allen möglichen Konfigurationen um, wie mein nächster PC aussehen soll. Ich stehe derzeit immernoch vor einem Rätsel. Welche Teile?

Als Gehäuse wird das neue CM690 II Advanced verwendet. Durch Impressionen von dualbrain' PC's und einigen anderen Tagebüchern bin ich auf den Gechmack gekommen einen Redmod zu machen. "gemoddet" soll eig. gar nicht so viel, das gehäuse bleibt nämlich so wie es ist. Rote und schwarze Sleeves möchte ich verwenden und wenn ich nach Teilen für den PC suche behalte ich immer die Farben schwarz und rot im Hinterkopf, was die ganze Sache erschwert.

2 Grundkonfigurationen ergeben sich für meinen PC:

*AM3-System:*

   - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, tray
  - MSI 790FX-GD70
 -G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD)

*1366-System:*

    -Core i7 920
 - Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI

 - G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD)


*1156-System:*

- i5-750 
  - ASUS Max. III Formula
 - G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD)[FONT=&quot]


Der Rest war bis jetzt das CM Silent PRO M500, welches sehr gut im PCGH-Test abgeschnitten hat. Als HDD die F3/1TB und als SSD, die ich schon habe die G.Skill Falcon II 64GB. Graka wird erstmal übernommen (GTX260/216/1792MB). Als Lüfter erstmal 1 roter Apollish vorne und einer hinten. Als CPU-Kühler der Mega Shadow mit einem NB.

Durch Lower bin ich jetzt bei Wasserkühlung angelangt, wovon ich gar keine Ahnung habe. Er hat mir das Corsair H50 empfohlen. Was da noch zu gehört: k.A.^^

Achja und als Laufwerk: SH-B083L bulk von Samsung. Und als neuer Monitor kommt der GD245HQ zum Einsatz.

Ich habe natürlich das Sockelproblem des 1156 mitverfolgt, bis dato wollte ich auch dieses Sys nehmen, war mir dann unsicher. Die Vor-und Nachteile jedes dieser Grundsysteme könnt ihr euch sicher denken oder? Und dass nur für AM3 und 1366 6-Kerner usw. rauskommen wisst ihr ja auch..

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bei der Entscheidung ob AM3, 1366 oder 1156 und welche Kühlung. Als Mainboard für 1156 könnte ich mir auch das EVGA P55 LE sehr gut vorstellen. Ich benutze nur SingleGPU's.

Gruß -DIVINITY- 
[/FONT]


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hello Divinity

hier mal meine Config und danke nochmal, dass du den Thread geöffnet hast!


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Die Konfiguration für die WaKü ist für mich sehr wichtig, da ich ja nicht weiß was gut ist und was ich brauche. Was wird denn dann damit gekühlt? Graka, RAM und CPu oder nur CPU oder wie? Weißt du auch ob das in das Gehäuse passt?

Empfiehlst du nur die 1156 ja? Was sagst du zum EVGA Mainboard und zu meinen Konfigs?


----------



## Black_PC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wie sieht es überhaupt mit deinem Budget aus ??


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also, ic würde das AM3 System nehmen, da die Prozessoren der Bulldozer Architektur diesen Sockel mitbenutzen werden, die ja auch als 6 Kern Prozessoren rauskommen.

Bei der Wakü würde ich den Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 nehmen, da er der beste Kühler ist.
Der hier wäre fürr das AM3 System:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LT Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LT 10195


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich habe 1200€ zur Verfügung.

@ >ExX<

Ich wollt ebis jetzt auch AM3, da gibt es aber kein vernünftiges schwarz-rotes Mainboard und wichtig ist ja erstmal welche CPU man sich JETZT kaufen kann, also den 965 BE C3. Da lockt der i5-750 natürlich am meisten.

Also eher Heatkiller statt Corsair H50? Mal sehen was Lower dazu sagt^^


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Vergiss das H50.

Ins 690II passen zwei Dual Radis und ein Single-Radi.
Nutze die Plätze, so gut es geht mit den entsprechenden Radis und nimm den HK.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Der Heatkiller ist derzeit der beste Wasserkühler den es gibt, die Hydro H50 ist "nur" so gut wie der Megahalems Luftkühler


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Achso? Sehr interessant, wo ich doch wenn keine Wasserkühlung den Mega Shadow nehmen wollte xD

Wieviel kostet denn der Heatkiller mit allem drum und dran? Und was sind Radis und wo tut man die hin und ist dann auch alles dabei was ich für ne Wasserkühlung brauche? Und was kühlt der dann alles für Komponenten? (Fragen über Fragen^^)

so far...


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Lies Dir die Sticky Threads im WaKü-Unterforum durch.

Das sollte die meisten Deiner Fragen beantworten.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Das kommt drauf an welchen Heatkiller du nimmst, welche Anschlüsse du für die Schläuche nutzt, welche Schläuche du nutzen willst.
Radiatoren sind Wärmetauscher, sie kühlen mit hilfe von Lüftern das Wasser herunter.
Der Heatkiller kühlt nur die CPU.

Stöber mal da ein wenig rum:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Aha! Vielen Dank. Ich fände es voll cool (welch ironie ) wenn ich auch RAM und Graka damit kühlen könnte. Was bräuchte ich denn dann dafür und wird das wesentlich teurer?

Du hast mir noch nicht gesagt wieviel sowas wirklich kostet am Ende. Denk an die 1200€^^

Und wie gesagt: Es muss keine Wasserkühlung werden, ich dachte bis jetzt nur sie wäre so teuer für mich..


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hier wird Dir gern geholfen, wenn Du Dich ein bisschen mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hast.
Bitte erwarte nicht, dass Dir alles auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert wird (Stichwort: Was ist ein Radiator?).

So hat das nämlich keinen Sinn.

Lies die Sticky-Threads und melde Dich wieder wenn Du *danach* noch Fragen hast.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also ne WaKü mit allem drum und dran, also High End kostet so 600 Euro


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, ich werde mir das durchlesen, ich habe aber keine 600€ für Wasserkühlung übrig. Wenn ihr darauf hinausspielt brauche ich mir das gar nicht erst durchlesen, denn so geht das nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also wenn du ne Wasserkühlung haben willst, würdest du dann nur die CPU mit Wasserkühlen wollen oder auch die Grafikkarte?


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Niemand hat gesagt, dass Du 600 Tacken ausgeben musst.

Sag' wir hoch Deine Schmerzgrenze ist, und dann sieht man weiter...


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also wenn du ne Wasserkühlung haben willst, würdest du dann nur die CPU mit Wasserkühlen wollen oder auch die Grafikkarte?



Am liebsten würde ich RAM, Graka und CPU kühlen, ich weiß ja nicht was das beim Preis so ausmacht. Wieso sollte ich nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlen? Ist doch sinnvoller wenn man graka, ram und CPU kühlt.. Vor allem bei der Graka, da sie ja recht laut sind.. 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Niemand hat gesagt, dass Du 600 Tacken ausgeben musst.
> 
> Sag' wir hoch Deine Schmerzgrenze ist, und dann sieht man weiter...



1200€ für das ganze System. Also hängt es ja erstmal davon ab ob ich auf AM3, 1156 oder 1366 setze. Und dann vllt. nochmal die Komponenten durchsprechen

Mit Luftkühlung würde ich ja sicher günstiger wegkommen, aber auch nicht so gut wie mit Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Black_PC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wie sieht es mit übertakten aus hast du vor es zumachen, wenn nicht nimm ein AM3-Sys


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Naja, wenn es sich lohnt. Beim i5-750 z.B. lohnt es sich zu übertakten, bei AM3 ja nicht, also wenn man den 965 nimmt.

Ich übertakte der Performance wegen, nicht aus Prinzip. Eig. habe ich vor zu übertakten, nur bei AM3 (3,4GHz) brauche ich nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wieso lohnt es sich nicht AM3 zu übertakten.
Wenn du Grafikkarte, CPU und RAM mit wasser kühlen willst, bei der Leistung aber keine Abstriche machen willst, dann passt das mit den 1200 Euro nicht.


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte nur kurz andeuten, dass alles farblich abgestimmt werden soll! Habt ihr mal meine Zusammestellung begutachtet? Eine Wasserkühlung CPU-only gibt es für 200€

Wenn ihr euch mal die Zusammenstellung anseht, sieht man deutlich, dass ich nur einen Radi und eine günstige Pumpe verwendet habe! Weiters ist auch anzumerken, dass man einige Wakü Komponenten im Forum kaufen kann! (hier kann man bei Radis von deutlicher Preisersparnis sprechen!) 

Ich nehm an er wird OCen! Für den Alltagsbetrieb reichen 3,3 Ghz und das bekommst du locker hin! Was teuer werden könnte wäre nun eine Kühlung wo die Graka mitgekühlt werden soll!

Ich bemühe mich mal eine Komplettzusammenstellung zu machen!

Außerdem solltet ihr mal Zusammenstellungen posten, so Kommentare wie der Heatkiller ist besser bringen einem Neuling nichts. Das wäre insofern so, als würdet ihr einem Mediamarkt "Spezialisten" etwas über Sleeven erzählt!


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Lower

Ich bin nebenbei immernoch dabei, den WasserkühlungsGuide durchzulesen, ich lerne also noch^^

Ich hege Zweifel ob ich eine Wasserkühlung *brauche*, was in erster Linie davon abhängt, welchen Sockel ich nehme. Dann kann ich darüber nachdenken welche Komponenten ich kühlen möchte. Grafikkarte schließe ich jetzt mal aus und wie das bei RAM aussieht weiß ich noch nicht.

Man hat hier gesagt, der Mega Shadow wäre von der Kühlleistung her genausogut wie der H50, was sagst du dazu?

Ja, ich werde OC'en, abhängig ob AMD- oder Intel-System. Danke dir, dass du dich mitbemühst Lower! 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Wieso lohnt es sich nicht AM3 zu übertakten.
> Wenn du Grafikkarte, CPU und RAM mit wasser kühlen willst, bei der Leistung aber keine Abstriche machen willst, dann passt das mit den 1200 Euro nicht.



Einen 965 BE C3 zu übertakten lohnt sich deshalb nicht, da der Standardtakt schon hoch gesetzt ist, stand in der PCGH. Die konnten die noch auf 3,950GHz stabil OC'en und haben dann hingeschrieben, dass sich OC'en nicht wirklich lohnt. Das steht ganz im Gegensatz zum i5-750, wo man bis zu 39% mehr Leistung erreichen kann, durch OC (3,9GHz).

Ich weiß nicht, warum es so viel kostet, noch eine Komponente mitzukühlen, ist das so teuer? Nunja, ich werde jetzt mal weiterlesen.

mfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi, du kannst dir auch den AMD Ohenom II x4 955 holen, dann lohtn es sich wieder mehr zu übertakten,    eine Grafikkarte Wasserzukühlen ist ziemlich teuer, denn ein Kühler dafür kostet schnell mal 90 Euro, und die RAM´s mit Wasser zu kühlen lohnt sich auch nicht, da sie ja eh keine Geräusche machen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Klar, ich könnte mir dann auch ne niedrig getaktete CPU kaufen, damit sich auch ne Wassekühlung erst lohnt ... Das ist kontraproduktiv!

ok, also würde ich sagen, CPU-only-Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung?

RAM würde ich nur kühlen, weil ich sie dann übertakten würde und sie heiß werden.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also, musst du wissssen, aber wenn du den RAM übertaktest, hast du einen Performacevorteil von ca.3%.   Also ich würde nicht so viel Geld für so wenig Mehrleistung ausgeben.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Lower schrieb:


> Außerdem solltet ihr mal Zusammenstellungen posten, so Kommentare wie der Heatkiller ist besser bringen einem Neuling nichts. Das wäre insofern so, als würdet ihr einem Mediamarkt "Spezialisten" etwas über Sleeven erzählt!



Öhm... nö.

Was bringt es ihm eine Zusammenstellung zu posten, wenn er vermutlich nicht einmal weiß was er da im Warenkorb hat?

Er soll sich erstmal in die Thematik einlesen - hätte er das getan, wüsste er, dass RAM-Kühlung absoluter Nonsens ist.

Nach dem Einlesen soll er sich selbst was zusammenstellen - dann können wir Verbesserungsvorschläge machen.

Aber von Alpha bis Omega bekommt er sicher nicht alles in den Poppes geschoben


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ >ExX<

Hab ja geschrieben:

RAM würde ich nur kühlen, weil ich sie dann übertakten würde und sie heiß werden.


Ich möchte CPU-only.

@Nucleus

Bitte halte dich etwas zurück. Bis jetzt hast du nichts hilfreiches gepostet sondern provozierst hier dauerhaft. Entweder du bringst Vorschläge o.Ä. oder du hörst überhaupt auf hier drin zu posten.

Sowas kann ich nämlich nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Alles klar, Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl - wenn Du zu viel Geld und Geduld hast, werd' glücklich mit den Ja-Sagern


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Öhm.. Wo hast du denn schon sinnvolle Kritik geübt? Bis jetzt hast du nix hilfreiches gepostet, die anderen hier sind auch keine Ja-Sager, sondern helfen.

Ich habe 1200€ und lese gerade noch den Rest vom Wasserkühlungsguide, hast du daran etwas auszusetzen?


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Bitte halte dich etwas zurück. Bis jetzt hast du nichts hilfreiches gepostet sondern provozierst hier dauerhaft. Entweder du bringst Vorschläge o.Ä. oder du hörst überhaupt auf hier dirn zu posten.
> 
> Sowas kann ich nämlich nicht gebrauchen.


Nucleus Ton ist zwar nicht gerade freundlich gewesen, aber er hat Recht. Es nützt garnichts, wenn wir dir hier deine Wakü auf dem Silbertablett servieren, wenn du selbst keine Ahnung davon hast. 

Wenn du dich eingelesen hast, kannst du dir selbst einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen und wir schauen nochmal drüber/geben Tipps. Anders machst du es mit deiner Hardware ja auch nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Divinity du kannst ja mal versuchen etwas selbst zusammenzustellen,   dann werden wir dir schon sagen was du anders machen solltest und was richtig ist


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Was mir im Wasserkühlungsguide aufgefallen ist, dass man nicht herauslesen kann, was man für schrauben, stecker und was weiß ich da noch zu braucht.. SOll ich nur die Grundkomponenten heraussuchen? 

Ich habe mir schon so konfigs angesehen für CPU-only, als "Anfänger" würde ich mir da eine aussuchen und nicht komplett selbst zusammenstellen, die Konfigs da basieren schließlich auf Erfahrung und wurden von sehr vielen usern bestätigt.. 

Hier

@ Madz

Es stellt sich immernoch vor der Wasserkühlungsfrage die Frage welches System :/


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Außer die Sockelhalterung musst du nichts ändern. Die Wakü kannst du jetzt schon zusammenstellen. Weisst du wieviel dein Rechner kosten wird?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Es kommt aber auf das System an, ob ich eine Wasserkühlung "brauche". Ich finde den Mega Shadow so toll.. Ne Wasserkühlung ist so teuer..

Wenn ich die 1156-er nehme und als Mainboard das schicke EVGA P55 LE sowie G.Skill-Trident 4GB nehme.. kostet das Sys. ca. 850€
Allerdings ohne CPU-Kühler, mit wären es nochmal 80€ drauf. und für Sleeves und Werkzeug hab ich 100€ einberechnet.


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Eine Wasserkühlung erreicht aber auch locker Nutzungszeiten von 5-10 Jahren. Getauscht werden muss nur die Sockelhalterung für den CPU Kühler, wenn man auf neue Hardware umrüstet.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Bei AM3 brauchst du kein neues Board wenn die 6 Kern CPU´s kommen, und brauchst somit keinen neuen Wasserkühler kaufen.

Bei 1156 wäre das genau das gegenteil


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> somit keinen neuen Wasserkühler kaufen.


Muss man sowieso nicht. Eine neue Halterung kostet gerade mal 10€.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Dann muss er halt eben keine neue Halterung für 10 Euro kaufen


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Die 10€ machen's nicht aus  
Hab die Kostenzusammenstellung kurz oben gepostet im letzten post.


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Für die verbliebenen 350€ bekommst du eine Wakü, die auch die Grafikkarte einschliesst.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also willst du jetzt ganz sicher das 1156 System?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Sicher nicht, hier sagt ja niemand was dazu.. Alle reden nur von einer Wasserkühlung, dabei ist das nur eine Idee und nur ein sekundärer Teil des PC's. Der Rest geht für nen neuen Bildschirm drauf, dann bin ich bei 1200€. WTF!

Das muss ich noch klären, wenns über 1200€ kommt.. Oh man.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also ich würde ein AM3 System nehmen, da es günstiger ist als ein Intel System, und die Plattform zukuntssicherer ist.


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich sags nur mal so am Rande:

Einen guten PC bekommt er locker zusammen!

Ich würde an seiner Stelle zu Intel gehen, so wie ich es getan habe, da er OCen wird! 

Zur H50. Sie ist keineswegs schlecht. Nicht sonderlich gut aber ein Mugen ist da schlechter! Also 4.2Ghz @ 70°c in PCMark06

So Divinity hat gesagt er möchte für den PC 1200€ *ohne Grafikkarte* ausgeben! Ich ziehe davon nen Hunni für die Sleeves ab...bleiben also 1100.

150€ für das Gehäuse und die Lüfter!
500€ für CPU, Mainboard, Festplatte und RAM! (Bild im Anhang! Ne HD 5870 ist auch dabei als Orientierung!)
30€ Laufwerk!

Netzteil behält er sein Modu!

Dann nen Hunni für Windows

und der Rest bleibt bei der Kühlung!

Wenn das unter dem Strich so aussieht rate ich dir zu einem i7 860 oder überhaupt gleich zu S 1366 denn das geht locker! Wobei du dort höhere Abwärme und ein nicht so tolles Board haben wirst! (Ein SLI-LE ist schon toll macht aber nicht so viel OC mit wie das Maximus...)
Vllt nimmst du den i7 und eine Wakü 5870!


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Und woher nehme ich dann ein schwarz-rotes Mainboard?

Ich werde erstmal das Gehäuse und 2 rote Apollish-Lüfter bestellen... Mal sehen, ich bekomm einfach kein endgültige Entscheidung welches Sys ich nehmen soll!! 

AM3 wollte ich ja auch, aber es gibt keine rot-schwarzen MB's..


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*




Lower schrieb:


> Ich sags nur mal so am Rande:
> 
> Einen guten PC bekommt er locker zusammen!
> 
> ...



Ich habe Windows 7 Prof. 64Bit neben mir liegen.

Das Laufwerk kostet 85€, da es nen Blu-ray-Combolaufwerk ist, das steht fest.

Hier mal Sachen, die ich auf jeden Fall kaufen werd eund was ich schon habe:

     ausgeben! Ich ziehe davon nen Hunni für die Sleeves ab...bleiben also 1100.           Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB 
 CM 690 II Advanced 
 Samsung SH-B083L bulk 
 Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 
SSD und Betriebssystem habe ich.

Offen stehen Netzteil, RAM, mainboard, CPU, Kühlung.

Das Netzteil werde ich *nicht* weiterverwenden, habe ich dir doch geschrieben. Es wird für einen anderen PC gebraucht.

Grafikkarte wird wahrscheinlich ne Sapphire 5870 oder ne Fermi.

1366 mag ich deshalb nicht, weil das P/L-Verhältnis nicht gut ist, das Mainboard nicht gut wäre und joa^^


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Achso habe es überlesen....der Rest ist ja einfach!

Nimm bitte das Enermax Eco 620!  Soll sehr leise sein das Teil....Kühlung rate ich dir so wie ich es schon gepostet habe. Den Alphacool Kühler habe ich wegen dem Aussehen und Preis genommen! Den Heatkiller habe ich auch daheim und bin von beiden sehr angetan! 

Divinity was du vllt machen solltest wäre wirklich klar zu sagen was in den 120€ drinnen sein muss...Graka ja nein....Monitor?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hier mal meine bisherige Zusammenstellung, den ATX-Stecker hab ich nicht gefunden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieso dieses NT? Haste nen test dazu? Leise soll es nicht nur sein. Sag mir einfach warum ich mir das kaufen sollte.

In welchen 120€? Wasserkühlung, wenn nur für CPU. Monitor muss mit rein.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi, das ist ja schon mal gut, aber was ist mit Backplate für den Kühler??
Und Adapter bei der Pumpe?
Un du könntest noch ne Lüftersteuerung dabei tun, wegen den Lüftern


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Man ich bräuchte nochmal 300€, damit ich das alles entspannt durchziehen kann.. 
Wenn cih Wasserkühlung will, dann mit 1156, da lohnt sich OC'en richtig. Und gut aussehen tuts dann ja auch. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich Mega Shadow und AM3-System nehmen.

@ >ExX<

Jo, so müsste es sein..


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Lowers Wakü ist nicht der Brüller.

13/10 Schlauch knickt extrem schnell (11/8 oder 16/10 ist besser)
fertigmische ist Geldverschwendung (lieber G48 und dest. Wasser)
Der Alphacool Kühler wäre besser mit dem Heatkiller 3.0 LC getauscht + Backplate. 
Lüfter würde ich Noiseblocker PL2 nehmen


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Madz

ich kann ja diesen Knickschutz nehmen, sieht ja auch noch gut aus 
Im Wasserkühlungsguide habe ich da anderes gelesen, also Vor-und Nachteile.. Meinste G48 is so toll?

NB kosten wieder so viel..


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

13/10 ist mit die schlechtest Schlauchgröße. Wie gesagt, lieber 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen. 
Der Heatkiller 3.0 ist der beste Kühler momentan. 
Und die NB sind genauso kostspielig, wie sie gut sind. 6 Jahre Garantie, Support im HWluxx Forum etc. kosten auch Geld. Sollte in den 6 Jahre ein Schleifen, Klackern o.Ä. auftreten, werden sie sofort getauscht.


----------



## Lower (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich finde den 13/10 echt gut!!!
Kann man auch gegen 16/10er tauschen, was ihm halt gefällt, sind ja eh Tüllen die passen drauf!
Noiseblocker sind sicher gut.

Ich finde den Alphacool besser! 2° Temp Unterschied bei dem Heatkiller LT und dem Alphacool!
Ich habe beides zu Hause und mir gefällt der Alphacool um einiges besser!


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

13/10 ist schlecht. Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich alle relevanten Schlachgrößen durch, von 8/6 bis 19/13 und auch so gut wie jede Sorte. Also kann ich das schon ziemlich gut beurteilen.


----------



## konstantinkk (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich hab grad gelesen, dass bald eine neue Lüfterserie von Enermax rauskommt, könnte dich interessieren. LINK


----------



## Speedguru (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

So ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu!

Wenn du soviel Geld hast 1200€ sind schon gut 
Also ich bin AMD voll zufrieden, Komme nicht an die grenzen, das einzige was mich stört ich bin bei allen Benchmarks hinten und oc´en geht halt auch net super, bin bei 3,6Ghz, viel mehr geht zwar, aber Wärme + Stromverbrauch ist nicht so dolle...
Da du Rot willst und eine Wakü... hm... da habe ich doch mal was gesehen!!

Also 1366!!
Mobo: Foxconn Bloodrage GTI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
shit!! Wie ich gerade sehe, gibt es das Foxconn Bloodrage nicht mehr, da wöäre ien Wasserkühler für NB dabei gewesen - Verdammt!!

RAM: Du schreibst im Anfangspost 4GB... heheh das ist Triple channel!! 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit
kp ob der gut ist, da weiß ich net viel..

oder das: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1800 - G.Skill DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1866 Tri-Kit

Oder wenn du zuviel Geld hast:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit

gibts auch billigere....

So muss essen,

bis dann

Speedguru

PS.: man warum klappt meien IDee net? Wollte das mit Wakü Kühler und dem Foxconn Board.

EDIT: Wakü Zeuch kannste hier im Forum kaufen!


----------



## h_tobi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Alles recht verwirrend hier.
Also, du hast 1200€, willst irgendwann auf einen 6-Kerner umsteigen und auch ein wenig OC betreiben.
Dann bleiben dir eigentlich nur die Sockel 1366 und AM3 übrig.
Da du mit einer Wakü liebäugelst, wäre aus meiner Sicht ein AM3 System die bessere Wahl.
Du kannst jetzt einen günstigen 4- Kerner kaufen, den OC und später auf einen 6- Kerner
updaten und OC betreiben.
Ein 1366 System ist zwar farblich besser, kostet aber ne ganze Ecke mehr. Da du auch 
modden willst, wäre es eine Möglichkeit Teile vom MB, die dir farblich nicht passen mit einem
schwarzen Stealthmod zu verkleiden.
Rein vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis + Wasserkühlung kommst du meiner Meinung nicht um ein 
AM3 System herum. Am Ende hast du evtl. noch Geld übrig, das du dir eine gute GraKa 
dazu bestellen kannst.

Intel lässt sich zwar besser OC, nur finde ich den Preis, der dafür gezahlt werden muss, in keiner
Weise gerechtfertigt.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, du kannst ja mal darüber nachdenken, ob du wirklich 4GHz
brauchst.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Speedguru schrieb:


> So ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
> 
> Wenn du soviel Geld hast 1200€ sind schon gut
> Also ich bin AMD voll zufrieden, Komme nicht an die grenzen, das einzige was mich stört ich bin bei allen Benchmarks hinten und oc´en geht halt auch net super, bin bei 3,6Ghz, viel mehr geht zwar, aber Wärme + Stromverbrauch ist nicht so dolle...
> ...



Nun... Du musst 349€ für nen neuen Monitor abziehen. Dafür darf der PC ohne Grafikkarte sein, also gleicht sich das ja eig. aus. Trotzdem habe ich das Geld für ne neue 300€ Graka noch nicht, das muss ich erst mit meinem neuen Taschengeldplan (140€ im Monat) vereinbaren, bis kurz nach Sommer 2010 hab ich das Geld sicher zusammen. 
Bis dahin wie gesagt neuer Monitor und neuer PC. Ich werde gleich nochmal mit meiner Mutter sprechen wegen Geld. Es kann sein, dass man mir so viel geld zur Verfügung stellt, wie ich für alles möchte oder mir wird ne Grenze festgelegt. Wenn ich nen Blankoscheck bekomme, heißt das abe rnicht, dass das ohne Folgen bleibt 

Dein Vorschlag gefällt mir, der erste gute hier 
Das Bloodrage ist doch übrigens verfügbar, bloß hab keine Wasserkühlung dazu gefunden, ist auch gut so, will ja ne eigene einbauen und konfigurieren. Das Bloodrage gefällt mir bis auf den Preis, nur 3 RAM-Slots und dass es von PCGH noch nicht getestet wurde. Ansonsten mit dem Tridentkit wäre das natürlich High-End pur und ich müsste für den PC mit Monitor 2000€ einplanen -> wahrscheinlich unmöglich.

Ansonsten hat dein Vorschlag einen guten Ansatz für ein 1366-System, was nur wegen des Preises unattraktiv werden könnte.

Und ne tolle rote Wasserkühlung bekomme ich auch so hin 




Madz schrieb:


> 13/10 ist schlecht. Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich alle relevanten Schlachgrößen durch, von 8/6 bis 19/13 und auch so gut wie jede Sorte. Also kann ich das schon ziemlich gut beurteilen.



ok. Schlag was vor, über gute Schläuche konnte ich mich nicht informieren, ihr müsst mir da schon zuarbeiten, denn wenn mans cih damit befasst kann man bei Konfigurationen natürlich viel mehr punkten als ich, ich verstehe nur Prinzip und Aufbau.

Wie siehts eig. mit Farbe der Schlüche und Einbau bzw. Aufbau im CM690 II aus?



konstantinkk schrieb:


> Ich hab grad gelesen, dass bald eine neue Lüfterserie von Enermax rauskommt, könnte dich interessieren. LINK


 

 Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Die Neuigkeit bei der Serie scheint wohl die Wahl mehrerer Lichteffekte zu sein. Und Lautstärke bzw. Leistung haben sich auch bissl verbessert. Doch wann kann man sie kaufen zu welchem Preis? (Support ähnlich bei Noiseblockern?)



 @ All was könnte man für Lüfter auf den Radiatoren nehmen? Auch LED oder NB's?


----------



## Madz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also Schlauch würde ich entwder 16/10 oder 11/8 nehmen. Masterkleer, Primochill oder auch Tygon.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Lüfter eventuell be quiet???? die sind zumindest leise, mit ca 84m³ die Stunde aber nicht gerade stark.

Wie du bekommst 140 ocken den Monat??
Ich habe gerade mal 10   euro.
Und warum 350 Euro für nen Monitor?


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alles recht verwirrend hier.
> Also, du hast 1200€, willst irgendwann auf einen 6-Kerner umsteigen und auch ein wenig OC betreiben.
> Dann bleiben dir eigentlich nur die Sockel 1366 und AM3 übrig.
> Da du mit einer Wakü liebäugelst, wäre aus meiner Sicht ein AM3 System die bessere Wahl.
> ...



Kann ich mir vorstellen, entschuldige die Verwirrung, ich weiß, Fakten müssen auf den Tisch.

Um Das ganze Projekt übersichtlich für Neulinge in diesem Thread zu gestalten, würde ich gerne 2 Konfigs kreieren. Beide mit Wasserkühlung und ebenfalls rot-schwarz. Einmal aufs Budget geachtet und einmal eher nicht.

Da ich keine konkrete Zahl über mein Budget veröffentlichen kann, wie andere, die einfach ihren Kontostand sehen, muss ich sinnvolle Auswahlmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen, am besten mit eurer Unterstützung!

Bei der Konfig, die günstiger ist, soll auch die Luftkühlung als Möglichkeit eingetragen werden. d.h. Mega Shadow ,,Silent Kit" von Caseking, search 

Die Wasserkühlung kann man ja schon abschließen, da der Kühlersockel ja ohne große Preisunterschiede am Ende noch geändert werden kann. Was an Teilen feststeht, und was ich schon habe, habe ich schon gepostet, ab Seite 3 müsst ihr suchen.

Bei AM3 kommt nur das MSI GD-80 790FX in Frage  Was haltet ihr davon, dass ich noch etwas warten möchte (den März), da viel passiert, was relevant sein könnte. Es kommt z.B. der 890FX-Chipsatz im März.

AM liebsten hätte ich mir schon Februar 2009 nen PC gemoddet, da hätte ich nix falsch gemacht, da so vieles ganz neu war. Jetzt bin ich in Bedrängnis, da ich nix High-End-neues kaufen kann, was isn Budget passt. Ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Lüfter eventuell be quiet???? die sind zumindest leise, mit ca 84m³ die Stunde aber nicht gerade stark.
> 
> Wie du bekommst 140 ocken den Monat??
> Ich habe gerade mal 10   euro.
> Und warum 350 Euro für nen Monitor?



Wenn dann NB und wenn farbig, dann Apollish oder die neuen Apollish Vegas, wann auch immer die kommen.

140€, weil ich davon alles bezahlen muss, aber nicht ganz alles^^ Kann ne Menge Geld sparen, is voll geil. Ab 1. März bekomm ich dann 140€ jeden Monat auf mein Konto hehe. 

Ich hatte davor 20€, wie alt bist du? (Ich 16)

349€, weil es das günstigste ist, es ist der Acer GD256HQ.



Madz schrieb:


> Also Schlauch würde ich entwder 16/10 oder 11/8 nehmen. Masterkleer, Primochill oder auch Tygon.



Hab heute Abend ne Menge Stress und mein i-net is scheiß lahm (wegen dem Router (wird erneuert)) und kannste deshalb konkretes für die Wasserkühlung posten?


----------



## Speedguru (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Abend,

Zu dem 1366er, ich meinte damit das das Bloodrage (oder wie das auch immer heißt?!) schon Kühler für NB hat!! Damit würdeste geld sparen und sieht gut aus... also musste kein NB (!) Kühler kaufen.
Aus P/L Sicht ist AMD natürlich vorne!
Den 8er Chipstazt naja ich weiß net, wascheinlich sind dann die Boards auch teuer... naja deine Entscheidung.
Tipp: Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel aufm Marktplatz geguggt, ich würde vllt. mal schauen. Vllt. holle ich mir auch ne Wakü, wenn die 6Kerner heiß werden, dann aber auch vom MP. 

MFG

Alex


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi, kann den Monitor leider nieregndwo finden selbst Google hat nur 3 Ergebnisse, und die führen alle nur zu tschechischen Seiten 

Ich bin auch 16, werde bald 17.
Aber mir ist das jetzt eh schnuppe mit dem Taschengeld, da ich selber verdiene  jetzt


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Hi, kann den Monitor leider nieregndwo finden selbst Google hat nur 3 Ergebnisse, und die führen alle nur zu tschechischen Seiten
> 
> Ich bin auch 16, werde bald 17.
> Aber mir ist das jetzt eh schnuppe mit dem Taschengeld, da ich selber verdiene  jetzt




Hier, das müsste dir helfen!!

Echt? Na, das is natürlich auch toll, ich werd abi machen, hab keine Zeit für Arbeit.. muss zocken und was weiß ich noch^^



Speedguru schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Zu dem 1366er, ich meinte damit das das Bloodrage (oder wie das auch immer heißt?!) schon Kühler für NB hat!! Damit würdeste geld sparen und sieht gut aus... also musste kein NB (!) Kühler kaufen.
> Aus P/L Sicht ist AMD natürlich vorne!
> ...



ich ahb auch vom Bloodrage geredet. dass da Noiseblocker dabei wären, ist nicht so schlimm.

Was für ein Marktplatz? Was MP?!


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Der Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Jetzt aber.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Der ist natürlich geil der Bildschrim, aber en 22 Zocll mit 1920x1080 bekommt man auch schon für 150 Euro.
Also wenn es unbedingt nen 24 Zöller sein muss dann is der natürlich super.


----------



## Speedguru (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Der Marktplatzt im Forum.!! MP= Marktplatz.
Ich habe nen 24" für 189€..^^ Und bin zufrieden, ist halt kein 3D oder 120Hz, aber ich meien 120hz beim zocken bringts das nicht, nur wenn man halt 3D.
Meine Meinung.

EDIT: Dein Bildschirm ist natürlich klasse!! Nur nicht gerade billig..^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Der ist natürlich geil der Bildschrim, aber en 22 Zocll mit 1920x1080 bekommt man auch schon für 150 Euro.
> Also wenn es unbedingt nen 24 Zöller sein muss dann is der natürlich super.



Ach, 24" is gar nicht so wichtig. Es geht vielmehr um die 120Hz. Ich benutze aber kein 3D. Es geht darum, dass du in Shootern nen Vorteil hast, außerdem kann dein Bildschirm 120FPS darstellen, normale mit 60Hz können, das nicht. Und in Filmen noch ein Vorteil, es ist schärfer, da die Bewegungen schneller dargestellt werden, somit machen Actionfilme dann noch mehr Spaß.

Das gleiche geht an Speedguru, das ist der Kaufgrund! 24" ist natürlich ein toller Nebeneffekt. 22" mit FullHD bringen dir nichts, wenn du auch 24" FullHD haben kannst, die aufzubringende Grafikleistung ist die gleiche.

Vielleicht kommt in der nächsten PCGH ja nen Test, dann könnte ich nochmal entscheiden.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hm ok aber warum hat man bei Shootern nen Vorteil?


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Was bringt es wenn ein Monitor 120 FPS herstellen kann?
Ob 80 oder 120 FPS da merkst du nix.
Bei neueren Games kommt die 5970 selten an die 120 FPS heran.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Weil du einen geringen Zeitvorteil hast, du siehst sie schneller, kannst somit schneller reagieren, in Ego-Shootern zählt jede Millisekunde wenn du halbwegs gut bist.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Weil du einen geringen Zeitvorteil hast, du siehst sie schneller, kannst somit schneller reagieren, in Ego-Shootern zählt jede Millisekunde wenn du halbwegs gut bist.



Und jetzt noch mit Fähigkeiten angeben 
Nein das stimt wirklich lest euch das mal durch ist sehr gut beschrieben:
Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ 120 Hz Monitor - ForumBase
Edit: also Post 3


----------



## Speedguru (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wenn du dir den Monitor gönnst das muss es ja warscheinlich ne Nvidia werden  Stimmt schon alles was ihr sagt, aber 4ms hin oder her, so schlimm wird das net sein. Der Moni sieht hamma aus hat gute Technik, passt also!!

Aber wir sollten back to topic gehen:

ICh zähl mal auf ok?

*AMD:*

+ P/L
+ Zukunfstsicher (u.a. 6 Kerner)
+ Gute Mobos schon billig
+ völlig ausreichend
+ 2x 16 lanes möglich

- Nicht so gut übertaktbar
- In Schwanzmarks langsammer
- keine schwarz roten boards, was ich verschmerzen könnte.

*Intel 1156*

+ zwar teurer als AMD, dennoch im Preis ok
+ schneller als AMD
+ Stromsparender
+ mehr Leistung
+ besser zum ocen

- nur 2x 8lanes
- teurer (gerade Mobos wie ich finde)
- Sockelpanik
- Zukunft unsicher

*Intel 1366*

+ sehr Leistungsfähig
+ triple channel RAM
+ 2x 16 lanes möglich
+ es gibt coole Boards
+ gut übertaktbar

- teuer
- 6 kerner bis jetzt extrem teuer

Ist alles meine meinung und aus meinem Wissen..

Was dich jetzt mehr anregt ist deine Sache, ich bin zu AMD gewechselt, weil mir die zukunftssicherheit doch am Herzen liegt außerderm hat mich der Sockelbrand bei 1156 abgeschreckt, 1366 war mir schlichtweg zu teuer.
Außerdem reicht die Leistung locker.

so far

Alex

PS.: so da haste


----------



## h_tobi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hast du sehr schön aufgelistet.
Genau so sehe ich die Sache auch.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Jap  haste gut gemacht


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Speedguru

Ja, die Vorteile kenne ich auch alle, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden. Am geilsten wäre, wenn ich genug Geld hätte, dann würd eich einfach sagen: 1366! ICH KOMME!!! 

Aber danke, dass du das nochmal postest. ich werde weiterhin nachdenken um vllt. mal diese Entscheidung zu fällen, damit es weitergehen kann. Den März würde ich aber gerne noch passieren lassen um keinen Fehler zu machen..

@ >ExX< 

Da steht das drin, was ich meine, die zukunft wäre mit dem Monitor wenigstens grundlegend gesichert  Auch von der Größe und Auflösung her.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja haste Recht, der Monitor ist aller erste Sahne, wenn man Geld übrig hat ---> nur zuschlagen


----------



## Foetus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

also wenn du AM3 wählst, würd ich noch mind. auf den 890FX warten. Ein 790er Mobo zu kaufen wär doch jetzt blödsinn außer vl vom preis her.
dazu ein Phenom II 965, sehr gutes P/L verhältniss.

zu 1366: braucht man wirklich so viel leistung? auch wenn dann auch noch 6 Kerne kommen - wozu? die kommen ja kaum nach die spiele richtig zu optimieren^^
meiner meinung is 1366 eine zu teure kombination.

1156: mit nem i5-750, ein guter kompromiss zwischen preis und leistung.
es hatt zwar weniger lanes aber er hat doch gesagt das er nur single gpu nimmt, oder so.

meine tendenz: eher zu AM3

mfg


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, aber warum soll er lieber auf das 890FX warten, was kannn das besser?


----------



## Foetus (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

zb: SATA III, USB 3 

braucht er zwar derzeit nicht so wirklich aber die richtigen patten werden ja auch mal kommen


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Eben, dann brauch ich nicht nachrüsten. Dann kann ich mir das MSI GD-80 890FX holen 

AM3 oder 1156... Soll ich dann wirklich den 965 BE nehmen? Ich kann ja OC'en also wäre 940 oder 955 auch ok..


----------



## Foetus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

die BE's sind ja wie geschaffen fürs OCen. zB: einfach den multiplikator anheben

ich hab meinen X3 720BE auf max 3,8Ghz bekommen. läuft jetz aber mit 3,4 auf standard volt.

mit den 4 Kernern hab ich leider noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt.

mal ne kleine Übersicht:

965BE: 125W, 3,4Ghz, ca. 155 €
955BE: 125W. 3,2Ghz, ca. 135 €
945 (kein BE): 95W, 3Ghz, ca. 135 €
925 (kein BE): 95W, 2,8Ghz, ca. 130 €

so gesehen wär der 955BE sehr gut wenn du nur den multiplikator anheben willst, vl noch ein bissl spannung dazu. kannst natürlich auch den takt (FSB) anheben.

den 945 halt nur über den takt und spannung. der 945 hat eine geringere TDP, da könntest du etwas mehr rausholen, hat aber auch einen geringeren grundtakt.

beide liegen vom preis her etwa gleich auf. hmmmm?


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Er sollte aber unbedingt darauf achten, eine C3 CPU zu bekommen.


----------



## Speedguru (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Foetus schrieb:


> zb: SATA III, USB 3
> 
> braucht er zwar derzeit nicht so wirklich aber die richtigen patten werden ja auch mal kommen



Das stimmt nicht ganz... laut PCGH wird nur Sata3 nativ unterwstützt, USB3 nicht...


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Sata3 wird immer wichtiger, siehe die exorbitant steigenden Transferraten heutiger SSDs.


----------



## Speedguru (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Madz schrieb:


> Sata3 wird immer wichtiger, siehe die exorbitant steigenden Transferraten heutiger SSDs.


Klar, meine ja damit nicht, dass es schlcht ist. Steckkarten wird es ja auch geben, ich mein ja nur... 
Divinity, das musst du wisssen... ich habe AMD und bin zufrieden und mehr als 4x 3,6Ghz braucht man nicht, werde vllt. mal probieren zu undervolten


----------



## Foetus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz... laut PCGH wird nur Sata3 nativ unterwstützt, USB3 nicht...


 
naja... bei den boards mit NEC chip schon 

oder kommen die nur für die 890gx wie zb Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H??


----------



## Speedguru (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Das stand so im Heft, mehr weiß ich auch nicht darüber....

Divinity wie siehts aus, schon ne Idee?


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Was meinst du mit Idee? Ich warte den März, da passiert jetzt wirklich ne Menge. Fermi-GPU's kommen! JAA! 

Außerdem muss ich nochmal mit meiner Mutter übers Budget reden. Vielleicht kann ich ja so überzeugen:

,, Wenn du mir genügend Geld zur Verfügung stellst, kann ich etwas wunderbares schaffen! Du wirst überwältigt sein, es wird richtig klasse aussehen und ich hätte ne Menge Erfahrungen gesammelt! Außerdem kann ich mir dann Blu-Ray-Filme angucken und vieles mehr! XD"

Ne, so ähnlich. Meine mutter sagte nur erst: Wie viel brauchst du denn?" Naja, mir fehlten die Worte, soll cih sagen: ,, Ja 2000 könnte ich gut brauchen, dann wäre auch erstmal Schluss für die nächsten 4 Jahre und wäre jetzt gut dabei, vielleicht bleibt ja was übrig " xD

Nein, mal sehen,w as sich machen lässt, im März oder am 1. April werde ich dann alles entschieden haben. Ne Wasserkühlung möchte ich mir aber nicht entgehen lassen, die ham ja eh 6-10 Jahre Garantie doer so


----------



## Speedguru (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Idee? Ich warte den März, da passiert jetzt wirklich ne Menge. Fermi-GPU's kommen! JAA!
> 
> Außerdem muss ich nochmal mit meiner Mutter übers Budget reden. Vielleicht kann ich ja so überzeugen:
> 
> ...



Bäääääääm!
ok 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Speedguru

Der Beitrag hat's gebracht XD

Übrigens: Alle bisherigen Komponenten kosten rund 424€. Dazu kommt der Bildschirm, welcher im Preis im März, sowie die anderen Komponenten wohl auch sinken wird. bleiben erstmal nur 450€ für CPU, Mainboard, RAM und Kühlung! XD

Keine Angst, so bleibt das nicht, 450€ reichen nicht, stimmts?


----------



## Speedguru (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> @ Speedguru
> 
> Der Beitrag hat's gebracht XD
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit "bisherige Komponenten" ?
450€, hm für AMD reicht´s..^^ 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

450 für Grundkomponenten die du aufgezählt hast reicht es, allerdings musste für  Wakü noch was dabeitun


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Oh man... Wie gerne würde ich i7-860 mit EVGA P55 LE einer wassergekühlten GTX480 kombinieren 

(Ja, ich erhoffe mir viel von den fermi's, wieso sollte NV auch sonst so angeben...) 

Ich werde noch was drauftun >ExX<


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

 Das sit gut, am besten 1 mal was richtiges kaufen, dann hat man lange was davon.
z.B. Radiatoren kannste immer weiterverwenden, die Anschlüssse oftmals, dann den AGB, Pumpe, ausser halt die CPU und GPU Kühler müssen bei einem neuen Sockel  meistens getauscht werden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, ich fände gut, wenn hier jemand ne Wasserkühlung posten könnte für 250€ 

Hab ja schon euren Auftrag befolgt und selber eine erstellt, nur die Schläuche sollten geändert werden, das kann ja nicht alles sein. Hast du nen Vorschlag?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, also soll nur CPU unter Wasser?
Oder auch die 5870???


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> ausser halt die CPU und GPU Kühler müssen bei einem neuen Sockel meistens getauscht werden.


Falsch. BEim CPU Kühler tauscht man die Sockelkalterung für 10€, nicht den ganzen CPu Kühler.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Madz

na da sist doch gut 

@ >ExX<

Mach erstmal nur CPU. Ob graka muss sich mit der entscheiden,w elche ich mir hole und ob ich das Geld dazu dann habe


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b5a3f93a74c04d99c40d4cb873a786eb


So, das wäre mein Vorschlag, allerdings weis ich nicht ob die Anschlüsse zu breit sind für den HT, müsste Madz mal nachschauen


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

So gefällt mir der Korb viel besser:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

bessere Steuerung
haltbarerer AGb
kompatible Anschlüsse
fahrlässige WLP entfernt
statt dem Inno Kram lieber G48 (Tanke) 
mehr Schlauch zugefügt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Das sind qualitativ sehr gut aus! Die WLP kannste weglassen, da ich für den neuen PC gleich ne 30g Tube von *Arctic Cooling MX-2 * nehme! Das reicht. 

Wie siehts eig. mit roter Flüssigkeit aus? 

Der Preis gefällt mir noch nicht^^



Madz schrieb:


> So gefällt mir der Korb viel besser:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> 
> ...



Dafür kostet es mehr, wo ist die Anschraubtülle? Und was sind die vorletzten beiden Teile?


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Wie siehts eig. mit roter Flüssigkeit aus?


Nicht Empfehlenswert. Lieber  roten Schlauch. 

Bevor du am Preis meckerst, lies dir erstmal den untersten Test zum Aquaero durch, der bei AT verlinkt ist.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wofür der Powerbooster?


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Gibts auch nen roten Ausgleichsbehälter? Und kann ich bitte voll undurchsichtige schwarze bekommen mit Knickschutz (Wiels so gut aussieht)?


----------



## MKay (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Madz schrieb:


> Nicht Empfehlenswert. Lieber  roten Schlauch.
> 
> Bevor du am Preis meckerst, lies dir erstmal den untersten Test zum Aquaero durch, der bei AT verlinkt ist.



Satt roter FlüßigkeitsZusatz und roter Schlauch, lieber beides, oder Ketchup^^


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Wofür der Powerbooster?


Siehe hier: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen roten Ausgleichsbehälter? Und kann ich bitte voll undurchsichtige schwarze bekommen mit Knickschutz (Wiels so gut aussieht)?


Du musst aufs Geld achten und Kohle für Knickschutz verschwenden, der bei 16/10 Unsinn ist? o_O


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Oh wusste gar nicht dass der so vil kann


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Madz schrieb:


> Siehe hier: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung
> 
> Du musst aufs Geld achten und Kohle für Knickschutz verschwenden, der bei 16/10 Unsinn ist? o_O



Ich meckere am Preis, weil man erstmal 330€ haben muss! Ansonsten scheint deine Zusammenstellung überzeugend, das einzige, was ich noch möchte an der Zusammenstellung sind undurchsichtige schwarze Schläuche, meinetwegen ohne den "teuren" Knickschutz! 

Der Test ist gut, das Teil scheint viel zu können, hätte glaube ich sogar noch nen 5,25"-Schacht dann frei. (3,5" für SSD, 5,25" für HDD, 5,25" für Blu-ray-Combo, und dann die Multisteuerung xD)

Und sei doch nicht so gehässig.. Ist doch alles super, danke für die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi, kleine Frage, wieso heisst du auf einmal Mirror und nicht mehr Divinity?


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Der Test ist gut, das Teil scheint viel zu können, hätte glaube ich sogar noch nen 5,25"-Schacht dann frei.


Danke für die Blumen. Der Artikel stammt aus meiner Feder. 

Hier sind deine schwarzen Schläuche. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) Black Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) Black 59089


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wahnsinn! Hab mir die ganzen Funktionen und den Test gelesen, ein wares Wunder, das Teil, das nehm ich auf jeden Fall! Und der Test auch noch von dir? -Wirklich super! Danke für die Hilfe, ich hoffe du bleibst mir bis zur Fertigstellung meines PC's erhalten 

Ps: die Schläuche sehen gut aus (Muss ja alles in hauptsächlich schwarz und dezenten aber aufmerksamen rot gehalten werden )

@ >ExX<

ich konnte mich umbennen  Mirror nenne ich mich in Shootern immer und angefangen hat da smit NfS, wo ich mich so zum ersten Mal genannt habe. War keien Absicht, dass Mirror = Spiegel ist


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

 achso ja gut , wusste gar nicht dass man sich im Forum im nachhinein noch umbenennen kann


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Wahnsinn! Hab mir die ganzen Funktionen und den Test gelesen, ein wares Wunder, das Teil, das nehm ich auf jeden Fall! Und der Test auch noch von dir? -Wirklich super! Danke für die Hilfe, ich hoffe du bleibst mir bis zur Fertigstellung meines PC's erhalten


Welche Version wird es denn?


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Jetzt muss er (nochmal) nachlesen


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



>ExX< schrieb:


> achso ja gut , wusste gar nicht dass man sich im Forum im nachhinein noch umbenennen kann



Ja, auf Wunsch vllt. weiß nicht  Ich hatte eig. nur mal gefragt, dachte auch so wie du.. Bis jetzt! XD



Madz schrieb:


> Welche Version wird es denn?



Wieß Da gibts doch nur die "vollwertige" und sone LT-Version. ich nehm natürlich die vollwertige!


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Es gibt drei Versionen siehe hier

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich weiß nicht. Sind es 50€ wert, nur wegen des Displays? Was sagst du? Ich finde es recht teuer. In der Zusammenstellung hast du ja die Lite genommen.. 

Was empfiehlst du? Bringt mir das Display i-etwas tolles? Ansonsten müsste ich halt darauf sparen oder mir die 45€ leihen, damit ich mir das mit Display leisten kann^^


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Die Vor-Nachteile habe ich ja in dem Test genau aufgelistet. Die Fotos des Displays, in dem Test, sind alle von der VFD Version, die 150€ kostet. Nur bei dieser ist es möglich, die Farbe durch Filterfolie zu wechseln. Und sie ist am besten abzulesen.

Die Version mit LCD Display reicht aber auch, dafür ist das Display auf eine Farbe beschränkt und stark blinkwinkelabhängig.

Die LT Version habe ich Anfangs nur empfohlen, weil du aufs Geld achtest. Also ich würde mindestens die LCD Version kaufen, da das Nachrüsten teuer ist und man das Aquaero mir Display in einen Laufwerksschacht einbauen kann.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Kann ich das Display aufrüsten später? -Das wäre toll! 

Ich würde eig. am meisten auf meinen neuen bildschirm dann gucken, als auf das Display am PC.. Ist doch eig. auch bequemer oder? D ahat man ja ne SOftware für, die man ja dann am PC konfigurieren kann, also wäre das Display ja nicht so wichtig.

Eig. würde ich an dieser Stelle lieber auf leistung, als auf Optik setzen, also das Geld in andere Dinge des PC's investieren. Das Display würde dem PC doch nur son Anklang von Weihnachtsbaum-PC geben oder? Ich finde schon..^^


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Kann ich das Display aufrüsten später? -Das wäre toll!


Ja, aber das kostet dich ca. 20€ mehr als ein kompletter Kauf und die Garantie teilt sich auf zwei Komponenten auf.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ich meine vom LCD zu dem besseren Display^^ Ich finde 150€ wirklich happig, das muss ich mir noch überlegen ok? Vielleicht gibts das auch gebraucht für 90€


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Gebraucht? Da kannst du lange warten. Wer ein Aquaero einmal hatte, gibt es nicht wieder her. 

Also im Prinzip reicht das LCD Display. Das VFD ist ein, zugebenenermaßen, netter Luxus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Tja, 150€ sind mir einfach zu viel, ich frage mich, ob ich überhaupt die Bildschirmversion brauche...

Hier mal ein paar für mich wichtige Zitate:



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> wegen 6 Cores: Bis Xbox 720 und PS4 kommen, sind 3/4 Kerne wunderbar. "Sockelbrand" ist imo gnadenlos gehypter Unfug.





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich greife eben zur sparsameren, leicht flotteren CPU mit weitaus besserem Pro-MHz-Verhältnis und OC-Potenzial denn zum stromfressenden 965 BE, der sich prozentual gesehen kaum übertakten lässt. Wer sich mit weniger Leistung zufrieden gibt, kauft AMD, da Intel im günstigeren Preissegment kaum etwas bietet - dafür aber viele CPUs hat, die einen 965 BE locker schlagen. Für den entsprechenden Aufpreis versteht sich.



Kingt für mich plausibel, vielleicht nehme ich doch 1156? Dann wäre EVGA-Board drin


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

ich bin derzeit in dieser Situation:

Wenn jetzt kaufen, dann 1156 mit i5-750 

Frage: Wo gibt es Tests von PCGH der EVGA P55 Boards? -Weiß nich wie gut die in der Praxis sind)

In nächster Zeit kommen Gulftown und Thuban, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob bis dahin (ist ja subjektiv echt lange) warten soll oder nicht.

4 Kerner gibt es ja schon länger, die Spieleentwicklern geben sich alle mühe mehr Kerne sinnvoll einzusetzen. Man sieht es am Beispiel von 2 Kerne auf 4 Kerne seit letztem halben Jahr. Im Herbst war der E8400 noch ne echt gute Variante für Spieler, jetzt nicht mehr. Selbst PCGH ist überrascht. 4 Kerne ist der neue Standard. 6 Kerner stehen vor der Tür, das ist die gleiche traumatische Situation wie bei meinem ersten PC-Kauf.

"4 Kerne lohnen sich noch nicht, das dauert noch!"

E8400 gekauft, zufrieden. Kurz darauf, 4 Kerner der neue Trend, die neue Referenz, viel mehr Leistung, tolles Zukunftspotenzial damals, 4 Jahre 4 Kerner. Ich mit 2 Kernen voll am Arsch.

Jetzt 4 Kerner, kauf mir z.B. wieder 4 Kerner und 6 Kerner werden voll sinnvoll und effektiv und leistungsstark, ich voll am Arsch.

Das will ich umgehen! Schon wieder sagen die einen:

6-Kernunterstützung kommt bald, ist sinnvoll etc. andere 4 Kerne reichen, dauert noch usw.

*JA WAS DENN NUN?? *​ 

Warum hab eich immer die schlechtesten zeitpunkte für den PC Kauf? Ich will nicht schon wieder so viel Geld als Fehlinvestition haben!!!

Also was jetzt? Auf 6-Kerner warten und dann sofort zuschlagen und mit Wasserkühlung übertakten oder jetzt beim 1156 auf 4 Kerner zuschlagen und mit Wasserkühlung moderat auf 3,6GHz übertakten??


Gruß

-MIRROR-​

Ps: Meldet euch mal wieder! ich hatte auf Hilfe gehofft?


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi, 
Also Zukunftssicherer ist die AM3 Plattform, da dort 6 Kerner draufpassen, auch die CPU´s mit der Bulldozer Architektur sollen 2011 für AM3 kommen.
ALso AM3 ist bis 2012/2013 immernoch aktuell würde ich sagen.
Wenn du aber jetzt Leistung willst solltest du den i5 nehmen, da erscheinen allerdings keine 6 Kern CPU´s für. Selbst 4 Kerner  sind bis jetzt in Spielen nicht immer voll ausgelastet, und wenn du den i5 bis ca 4 GHz übertaktest, hast du trotzdem Leistung satt.

Das ist nur eine Aufzählung die Entscheidung musst du treffen.

Der i5 kostet nun auch nicht die Welt, ist vielllecht 40-50 Euro teurer als Das AM3 System.
Ich persönlich würde an deiner Stelle den i5 bevorzugen, wenn du allerdings davor zurückschreckst in 1,5 Jahren wieder ein komplett neues System zu kaufen würde ich AM3 nehmen


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Naja, ich bräuchte neues Mainboard, CPu und Kühlersockel (10€).


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Soll cih warten, es liegt ja ein greifbarer Nähe. Warten ode ri5? AM3 udn 1366 kommen derweil nicht mehr infrage, glaube ich. Nur für 6 Kern, falls cihw arten würde.


----------



## Speedguru (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hi,

Zur Wakü: Ess gibt jetzt nen ganz neuen Luftkühler mit Flüssigmetall, der an eine Wakü rankommt.. steht in der neuen PCGH... kannst ja mal angugen..

Zur Wahl: Ich denke, dass die 6Kerner nicht gerade billig sein werden.. also warscheinlich muss man nach erscheinen nochmal 2-3Monate warten, bis die vom Preis ok sind.. also die Entscheidung leigt an dir.. 
Ach und fürn i5 @3,6Ghz brauchste nich zwingend eine Wakü...
Liegt aber an dir.. AM3 wird noch lange leben, selbst die 6Kernen von AMD gehen noch auf sockel 2+... also von dem her, bleibt AMD den Kunden treu - klasse! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, aber wenn AM3 dann will ich den 890-Chipsatz.

Der Lüftkühler mit Flüssigmetall, kenne ich, habe ich schon lange vor der PCGH gesehen, ich will aber Wasserkühlung wegen des geringeren Gewichtes, der geringeren lautstärke, der stabileren Kühlung, der Optik wegen und der Erfahrung wegen.

Also steht i5 eig. fest. Muss nur noch das Gewinnspiel, den März abwarten ..


----------



## Speedguru (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn AM3 dann will ich den 890-Chipsatz.
> 
> Der Lüftkühler mit Flüssigmetall, kenne ich, habe ich schon lange vor der PCGH gesehen, ich will aber Wasserkühlung wegen des geringeren Gewichtes, der geringeren lautstärke, der stabileren Kühlung, der Optik wegen und der Erfahrung wegen.
> 
> Also steht i5 eig. fest. Muss nur noch das Gewinnspiel, den März abwarten ..


Dein Ding, ich finde das Teil cool. und leise ist sie auch.. aber egal wenn dir 0,2Sone zuviel sind..^^ Einfacher zum Anbringen ist er auch und billiger auch,,^^ und etwas besonderes.
Ja ich will auch was gewinen  , wenn de gewinsnt, will ich abba auch was ahben


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Dein Ding, ich finde das Teil cool. und leise ist sie auch.. aber egal wenn dir 0,2Sone zuviel sind..^^ Einfacher zum Anbringen ist er auch und billiger auch,,^^ und etwas besonderes.
> Ja ich will auch was gewinen  , wenn de gewinsnt, will ich abba auch was ahben



Stimmt, er ist ziemlich leise. Aber schau doch mal, ne Wasserkühlung sieht doch viel besser aus und auch die Kühlleistung ist bei einer guten Wasserkühlung besser, Luftkühlung hat auch Grenzen und hast du dir mal das Gewicht von dem Teil angesehen? Das geht alles direkt auf die CPU/das mainboard. Bei einem 1156 mit OC ist das ganz sicher NICHT förderlich oder? 

Und wieso ist er was besonderes? Ein Mega Shadow mit NB finde ich um einiges geiler.

Ich MUSS etwas gewinnen, das habe ich nämlich verdient, hab schon mit PCGH_Stephan und PCGH_Marc geredet.. Also ich schätze meine Chance ganz gut ein, wobei am Ende PCGH per  Zufall entscheiden will, nachdem sie uninteressante Bewerbungen ausgenommen haben, was ich ziemlich blöd finde. Wieso sillst du dann auch was haben?


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Nochmal zur Wasserkühlung:​ 
Ich würde den Aufpreis für das Display beim aquaero weglassen und das geld in ein wirklich gutes Netzteil investieren, das Enermax Modu87+ 700W. Die Wasserkühlung würde dann 340€ kosten.

Beim XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Ding blau leuchtet -> no go! Was nun? (Ist der Ausgleichsbehälter, im 5,25"-Schacht. Das blau kommt dadurch zustande, da ich ja UV-KK's für die Sleeves benutze, der Ausgleichbehälter leuchtet aber unter UV 

Wenn man nen anderen Ausgleichsbehälter nimmt wäre das ja dann die wirklich komplette waKü mit allen kabeln und so oder? Damit ich den Bereich vom budget her schonmal abdecken kann.

@ Speedguru

Wo bekomme ich entsprechende UV-Kathoden her? Wo soll ich die hin tun? 30cm oben?


Hier meine jetzige Zusammenstellung:

Aquatuning - Wasserkühlung

Gruß

-MIRROR-
 ​


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Beim XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Ding blau leuchtet -> no go!


Nur wenn man die einbaut und anschliesst.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Na was soll ich denn sonst damit machen?! Hast du vielleicht was anderes als Ausgleichsbehälter, was nicht blau leuchtet?


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Er leuchtet *nicht*  blau. Es ist eine Led im Lieferumfang, die man einbauen *kann* nicht *muss*.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Achso und was ist damit, dass er bei UV leuchtet? -Das kann man ja nicht ausstellen oder?

Hast du zu dne anderen von mir angesprochenen Punkten vielleicht noch etwas? Irgendwie antwortet hier eig. niemand mehr und ich weiß nicht warum...


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Einfach eine UV Led einbauen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Na, sie soll ja nicht leuchten, deswegen.. !


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Wenn du UV aktives Wasser benutzt schon.
Das UV nicht sehr stark leuchte ist doch klar.


----------



## Timmynator (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

So wie ich das sehe, müsste es doch reichen, wenn du den AGB hinten, also dort, wo die Schläuche angeschlossen werden bzw. die Seite, die ins Gehäuse ragt, entweder lackierst oder abklebst, sodass kein UV-Licht an den AGB kommt. Dadurch dürfte auch die Flüssigkeit nur in den Schläuchen leuchten, aber nicht aus dem AGB heraus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Mensch Leute, schaut euch doch mal meine Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung an, da sind schwarze undurchsichtige Schläuche, nix UV, leuchten sollen nur die Sleeves! Der AGB soll ruhig schwarz dezent sich zurückhalten


----------



## Speedguru (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

UV KK´s bekommste überall... also Caseking, aquatunning..


----------



## Timmynator (1. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, schaut euch doch mal meine Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung an, da sind schwarze undurchsichtige Schläuche, nix UV, leuchten sollen nur die Sleeves! Der AGB soll ruhig schwarz dezent sich zurückhalten



Sag das doch. Dann ist abkleben oder schwarz lackieren des AGB hinten doch genau der richtige Weg


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Muss ich mir vor Ort dann eben nochmal ansehen, ob lackieren geht und ob mich das viel kostet oder ob abkleben optisch auch geht..


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also allgemein ein paar Sachen angemerkt:

- Netzteil oversized!  Tipp: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
- Daraus folgt -> Aquaero mit Display 
- Monitor erste Sahne  

So nun zur Hardware:

S1366 schließe ich prinzipiell aus, da zu teuer! (Ich habe auch mit einem Budget von 2000€ keinen S 1366 gekauft)

SAM3:
+günstiger als Intel
+Zukunftssicher, wenn auch nicht sicher ob mit 7**er Chipsatz
+Leistung

-Mobos nicht in gewünschter Farbe
-*OC*

S1156:

+Leistung ohne Ende
+*OC*
+Mobo in gewünschter Farbe

~100€ teurer

-Zukunftssicherheit laut Intel vorerst nicht gegeben (obwohl sich dies ändern könnte bei dem derzeitigem Erfolg)


also in Verbindung mit einer Wakü ganz klar S1156. AM3 kommt da nicht in Frage, da kannst du gleich nen MegaHalems draufpacken, bringt dasselbe!

Aber bei 1156 wirst du etwas merken: Kälte tut ihm gut und vllt hast du so ein Sample welches du auf 4,8 Ghz bekommst so wie ich....

naja deine Entscheidung! Ich habe bei einigen S1156 OC Ergebnissen nur


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Lower schrieb:


> Also allgemein ein paar Sachen angemerkt:
> 
> - Netzteil oversized!  Tipp: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
> - Daraus folgt -> Aquaero mit Display
> ...



Erstmal danke für den schönen Beitrag!

Ich habe mich entschieden: Es wird der 1156. OC'en auf 4,8GHz werde ich nun nicht, aber ich werds ausprobieren und dann auf 3,5 oder 3,6GHz laufen lassen.

Hab mir noch nichts zum Geburtstag gewünscht, vielleicht kann ich mir ja das aquaero einfach *mit* Display wünschen 

NT: Ja, schau dir mal bei Enermax die Features an Ich will das Teil, ist schließlich das beste und hat im Gegensatz zum Modu82+ 5 Jahre anstatt 2 Jahre Garantie

Die Zukunftssicherheit beim 1156 weiß ich schon:

Keine 6-Kerner o.Ä. sondern nur noch Sandy Bridge (32nm), was sich ja auch gut anhört ^^

Zu AM3 sehe ich das genauso, wenn man mehr Leistung will muss man sich wohl nen thuban holen, damitmeine waKü dann etwas zu tun hätte XD

"Kälte" tut ihm gut? hehe
Wird sicher kein problem sein.

Zur Info: Diesen Monat werde ich Projekt Black-Red-Mod CM690 II Advanced starten!

LG -MIRROR-


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Meiner läuft ja auch nicht ständig @ 4,8 Ghz, war nur zu Bench Zwecken, sondern auf 3,33! 

Wer weiß vllt wird Sandy Bridge mehr als 4 Kerne aufweisen idk!

Features schön und gut! Dann nimm es halt 

Zu AM3 genau richtig was du oben schreibst!


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, das hab ich ja auch gesagt, 4,8GHz zum "Grenzen-austesten". Is ja klar, dass es kein Dauerbetrieb sein kann.

Und Sandy Bridge wird definitv nicht mehr als 4 Kerne aufweisen, am Intel-Themenabend hat man da so einiges herausgefunden, weißt du? 

Klar nehm ichs!^^ Wenn ich den XSCP schwarz überlackiere, könnte ich den Lüfter vom NT ja dann auch noch schwarz machen, aber nur falls das Gold stören würde^^

Gruß,
-MIRROR-


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Mirror, warte noch mit dem CPU Kauf, auf PCGH steht, dass die Pehnoms mit dem neuen Chipsatz schneller sein könnten als die Intels !!!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

lol >ExX< DU bist echt nen AMD-Fanboy oder?

Nein! Ich werde kein AMD nehmen, ich weiß 890GX hin oder her. Es liegt an der CPU! Wirklich. Wenn AMD JETZT einen Thuban mit mb in schwarz-rot und 890GX-Chipsatz vorweisen könnte, würde ich den 1156 links liegen lassen, aber so.. 

mfG -MIRROR-


----------



## Lower (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Exx es ist noch nicht bestätigt und ich denke, dass AMD nur wegen eines neuen Chipsatzes schneller sein wird!

Glaube ich kaum!

1156 ftw!


----------



## >ExX< (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

1. bin ich kein Fanboy 
2. wollte ich dir nen Tipp geben
Naja egal


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Naja, also Recht hat er schon, durch den Chipsatz ist das System schneller, allerdings macht das die CPU nicht besser. Stromsparender ist es durch den 890-Chipsatz auch geworden, steht alles in der neuen PCGH. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Entscheidung 



>ExX< schrieb:


> 1. bin ich kein Fanboy
> 2. wollte ich dir nen Tipp geben
> Naja egal



zu 1. Warum redest du dann hauptsächlich nur so überzeugt von AM3?  Jedenfalls kommst du als AMD-Fanboy rüber 

2. Den "Tipp" kenne ich, der 890-Chipsatz würde an meiner Entscheidung  aber nichts ändern, außerdem heißt das nicht, dass das MSI GD-80 890GX  genauso gut sein wird, wie das jetzige bloß mit SATA 3, USB 3.0 und  sparender und schneller ist zum gleichen Preis. ganz sicher nicht und  auch der Preis wird steigen, vielleicht den des 1156-Systems  übersteigen.

Sei bitte nicht gleich eingeschnappt, ich habe deine beiträge gerne  entgegengenommen.

lg -MIRROR-


----------



## Speedguru (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Dann holl dir S1156!! Und mach das TB auf, ich will Bilder sehen!! 

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Ich bleibe bei AMD.. 6Kerner ich komme


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Speedguru

Du hast nichts und wirklich rein gar nichts von 6 Kernen, du machst ja nichtmal was beruflich oder so, wo du Software nutzt, die so viele Kerne oder Threads nutzen kann. Das wird für dich Geldherauswerferei, ich komme in 3 Jahren nochmal darauf zurück und schaue, ob sich 6 Kerner in Spielen wichtige Vorteile ergattern können, bis dahin bin ich ja mit 4 Kernen mehr als ausgerüstet. und mit WaKü kann ich gegen Ende hin auch noch auf 4GHz gehen, falls mir die Performance zu gering werden sollte.

Tagebuch mache ich erst auf, wenn es soweit ist, also wenn ich beginne zu bestellen und Bilder bekommste dann natürlich auch sofort 

Ich werde versuchen, die Sache über ein Wochenende über die Bühne zu bringen. Grafikkarte kommt dann 1-2 Monate später nach und dann der Bildschirm.

mfG -MIRROR-


----------



## Speedguru (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> @ Speedguru
> 
> Du hast nichts und wirklich rein gar nichts von 6 Kernen, du machst ja nichtmal was beruflich oder so, wo du Software nutzt, die so viele Kerne oder Threads nutzen kann. Das wird für dich Geldherauswerferei, ich komme in 3 Jahren nochmal darauf zurück und schaue, ob sich 6 Kerner in Spielen wichtige Vorteile ergattern können, bis dahin bin ich ja mit 4 Kernen mehr als ausgerüstet. und mit WaKü kann ich gegen Ende hin auch noch auf 4GHz gehen, falls mir die Performance zu gering werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Ja sehen wir dann..^^ Ich habe ja auch nen 4Kerner..^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Na was denkst du denn, was ich gemacht hätte, wenn sich 6 Kerne jetzt schon annähernd als nutzbar bei Spielen herausstellen würden? Ich würde natürlich auf AM3 setzen und ne günstige ÜbergangsCPU gekauft.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Also ich habe mir  jetzt  die letzten zwei Seiten durchgelesen...
Bitte bestelle jetzt einfach dein 1156 zeug und mach das TB auf!!!
Ich denke noch mehr Diskussionen machen keinen Sinn mehr.
Im Prinzip ist es sowieso nie die richtige Zeit Hardwareteile zu kaufen...da sich die Preise ständig ändern oder etwas neues rauskommt.
Bestelle jetzt und mach dein TB auf!


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

ok, wisst ihr was? Ich tu es, aber bitte lasst mich noch bis zum 10. März 14:00 warten, ja? -Wegen dem Gewinnspiel, ich gewinne vielleicht^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja tu das...
ich dachte schon du leidest an einem Entscheidungsdefizit...


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Oh! Bei so viel Geld solltest du wissen, dass es für mich sehr wichtig ist möglichst nicht fehlzuinvestieren, das hat nichts mit Entscheidungsdefitzit zu tun.

Nur noch 2 Fragen und eine Bitte an Lower:

Soll cih wirklich die Trident nehmen? vertragen die sich mit dem Board und CPu udn sind die auch wirklich gut genug?

Und vielleicht soll ich doch das ASUS Max. III Formula nehmen?

Und Lower, kannst du die Zusammenstellung noch mit dem Yellowstone überarbeiten? -geht ja sicher schnell.

mfG -MIRROR-


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ja tu das...
> ich dachte schon du leidest an einem Entscheidungsdefizit...



Wieso dasss denn ???
Sind doch nur 167 Posts 

Aber gut dass du jetzt dein System schonmal Zusammengestellt hast.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hab gerad enochmal bei AVGA die Boards verglichen, ich würde gerne das EVGA P55 (ohne LE). Das hat 2x x16/x8 und 2 LAN-Ports (Was mich auch reizt). hat dafür aber 1 USB-Port weniger, was überhaupt nichts ausmacht.

Kostet laut EVGA auch nur 30$ mehr. Im Preisvergleich aber 50€ mehr! ?!??!

167 Postst? Ist das viel? Das hier ist das, was eig. im tagebuch davor steht, oder was man kurzfristig per PN bespricht. Nix außergewöhnliches.

Soeben in den News:
*
Die ersten vorgestellten AM3-Boards mit dem neuen 890-Chipsatz in schwarz-rot von ASUS!!

*Ein WInk des Schicksals, dass ich noch warten sollte?


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Sei mir jez nicht böse...
wenn du so denkst sitzt du in einem Jahr noch da.
Aber es ist gut dass du alles so überdenkst.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, aber i-wie... Son ASUS-Board mit 6-kerner schon jetzt wäre sicherlich sinnvoller als jetzt noch nen 4Kern Ding mit 1156 zu kaufen oder? Egal ich kauf mir das. Was sagst du zu der EVGA-Überlegung und zum Ram?


----------



## Caspar (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hui hier gehts ja auch ab  Ich glaube so schnell werden die 6 Kerne nicht genutzt. Bis dahin ist wieder so viel Zeit ins Land gegangen das du dir auch gleich alles neu zulegen kannst bzw aufrüsten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Endlich haste es bis hierher geschafft^^

Ja, für nen "Kaufberatungsthread" sind 18 Seiten bestimmt ziemlich viel, dahe rgehts hier wohl auch ab XD

Stehe aber schon kru vor der Bestellung


----------



## Foetus (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Stehe aber schon kru vor der Bestellung



könntest du bitte nur kurz eine kleine übersicht zusammenstellen, welche teile du jetzt bestellst.

wär sehr nett, ich blick nicht mehr ganz durch was du jetzt vorhast 

danke


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

So. Zur Sicherheit hier die finale Zusammenstellung. Wenn ihr jetzt noch Verbesserungen oder Anmerkungen vorzubringen habt, tut es bitte gleich.

Bei der Wasserkühlung hätte ich gerne eine Absicherung von lower und Madz, um sicherzugehen, dass das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat. 

Bei der Hardware könnt ihr vielleicht einen verbesserungsvorschlag beim RAM haben  Apollish bestelle ich 2 oder?

Wasserkühlungskomponenten: Aquatuning

CM690-Komponenten:

CM690 II Advanced                                (79,10€)

i5-750 Boxed                                       (168,90€)

G.Skill Trident 4GB                                (105,80€)

EVGA P55 LE                                       (131,14€)

Samsung SpinPoint F3/1000GB                 (69,99€)

Scythe Quiet Drive                            (32,99€)

Samsung SH-B083L (Blu-Ray-Laufwerk)    (83,21€)

Enermax Modu87+ 600W                        (129,89€)

2x Enermax Apollish 120mm (Rot)             (29,18€)

[FONT=&quot]Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 30g[/FONT]       (13,84€)

*= 949,84€*

Versände: 

*ALTERNATE      MINDFACTORY      HARDWAREVERSAND      AQUATUNING*

MIT VERSAND: 6,95€ (ALTERNATE) + 7,99€ (MINDFACTORY) + 4,00€ (AQUATUNING) + 7€ (HARDWAREVERSAND)


Ich kenne aber vielleicht jemanden, der mir das alles bestellen könnte zum Einkaufspreis, abhängig davon, wieviel ich sparen würde)

 949,84 + VERSAND (  + Wasserkühlung von AQUATUNING (372,94 € )

= 


1348,72€



Wie ich diesen Preis meiner Mutter (Die das Geld hat, ich hab das Geld, was sie ausgeben wird in Dinge investiert, die an sie gehen, außerdem soll darin mein geburtstagsgeschenk gleich mitenthalten sein (Von 1250€ auf 1350€). So kann ich das Ding bezahlen. Mir fehlt aber noch "Wasser" für die Wasserkühlung!

Mit 1348,72€ bin ich um 150€ aus dem Rahmen heraus, was ich eig. wollte, 150€ geht aber eig. noch. Dafür ist da nichtmal eine Grafikkarte und ein Monitor dabei. Finanziere ich mir aber von meinem eigenen "baren" Geld noch (nicht investiert^^).​ 

MfG -MIRROR-​


----------



## Timmynator (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Dein Warenkorb von Aquatuning funktioniert nicht. Ich kriege immer die Meldung "Ihr Warenkorb enthält noch nichts."


----------



## Madz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Der Warenkorb bei At funktionier nicht. Wasser= Dest. Wasser und G48 aus dem Autozubehör.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

UPDATE:

15 min. nach meiner Euphorie: 

O_O

Super. Kommt grad so hin mit dem Geld, aber.. WAAAS? -Da ist keine UV-Lichtkathode dabei.. Da sind keine Sleeves dabei! *Freeze

5sek. später.. Schock, was nun? Eine Lösung muss her. Muss ich nun doch auf eine Wasserkühlung verzeichten? Ist mein Projekt nun vollständig gefährdet? Soll ich vielleicht doch noch sparen und nach den Sommerferien kaufen? Und was wird die Community sagen? Werden sie interessenverloren und enttäuscht sich von mir zurückziehen? Würden sie verständnis haben?

Ich hoffe, ich finde eine logische Lösung. Sollte ich vielleicht nur ein bisschen aufrüsten, um es bis zum Sommer durchzuhalten? Ist das nicht doch vielleicht besser? Traurigkeit macht sich breit. Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber und werd das mal mit meiner Mutter besprechen

Aquatuning


----------



## Madz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



> Depressiv zu sein, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr verleugnen. Ich werde nun etwas für die Schule tun und am WE zu einer Party gehen und mehr alk trinken als letztens. So viel, dass ich mich an nichts mehr erinnern kann.. Vielleicht ist das die beste Lösung. Während ich hier schreibe, bin ich emotionslos geworden, keine Regung. Mir kommt eine Träne.. Ich.. gehe nun.


Wenn das wirklich stimmt und dein Ernst sein sollte, bin ich hiermit raus.

€: Vielleicht sollte deine Mama dir für die Kohle lieber ein Rennrad schenken, dann kommst du mal an die frische Luft. Sich so auf einen Rechner zu fixeren, finde ich schon krankhaft. Für den Sommer ist das eh ein schöneres Hobbie.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Was geht ab?! Das Geld ist meines! Fahrrad fahren tu ich immer im Sommer. Ich plane einen neuen PC nun schon seit 1 Jahr! Jetzt, wo sowas rauskommt muss ich *schon wieder* umdenken. Wenn du etwas hilfreiches posten könntest, fänd ich das schön, geht jetzt schon wieder. War bloß erstma down. Aber egal, gibt ja für alles ne Lösung.

Was sagst du zur WaKü? Soll ich das G48 noch bestellen oder an einer Tankstelle kaufen? (Gibts die an jeder?)


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Weia,

nein sieh zu:

Wenn du sleevst ist die "schöne Garantie sowieso schon futsch!

Und ich würde es vorerst lassen! Du bekommst ja deinen PC auf einmal nehm ich an, dann warte noch einen Monat mit dem Sleeve!

So habe ich das auch gemacht!

Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen nicht die Wakü zu entfernen sondern:

Ein paar kleine Sachen,

keine 30g Paste sondern die 4 Gramm oder so....kostet um einiges weniger und reicht für 4 benutzungen!

Du kannst keinen Tripple Radi nicht im CM690II unterbringen

nur einen 240er im Deckel und einen 120er im Heck!

also teile das bitte auf!

Lüfter würde ich dir empfehlen:

Enermax Twister Magma. Günstiger als die anderen und sehen gut aus!
Kannst sie super drosseln mit einer 10€ Lüftersteuerung und hast für OC Zwecke bessere Kühlung.

TEIL 1

Also ich finde jetzt depri zu sein bringt es auch nicht!
An deiner Stelle würde ich nun etwas umplanen


TEIL 2 kommt in 5 Minuten


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

TEIL2:

Sinnfrei ist eine Vollbelegung der Lüfterplätze!

Sieh nur zu, dass:

deine Radis genug Luft haben und einen Frontlüfter hast.

Im Boden ist es sinnfrei und in der Seite evtl einen wobei ich davon abraten würde!

Scythe Qietdrive lass weg, werden genug gedämmt und die F3s sind so auch sehr leise. Vergleichbar mit einer 5400er!

Ob du wirklich einen 120Hz Monitor brauchst oder ein BluRay Laufwerk, naja jedem das seine!

Ich habe auch nen 24er für 200 Öcken von Benq bekommen. Super Reaktionszeit usw!

Und der kleine Vorteil in Shootern ist schon etwas wert, habe es auch ausprobiert und bin echt ein guter Zocker, aber wirklich viel ist es auch nicht!

Nimm eine Laing, die Aquastream ist mit dem Shoggy Sandwhich etwas hoch, weshalb ich davon abraten würde!

Jetzt musst du halt darüber nachdenken ob du die Aquaero wirklich nehmen kannst!

Deine Entscheidung...

bei so einem knappen Budget würde ich sie weglassen!

naja so far!


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

@ Lower

Ach, Madz spinnt rum!^^ Geht schon, hab ich im letzten post aj geschrieben. Der is mir jetz langsam egal, leider..

Also derzeit hab ich noch 200€ (gespart), naja, davon muss ich aber fast alles (außer Essen und S-Bahnkarte) bezahlen, also zieh 100€ ab und dann bleibt nen Hunni für Sleeves übrig

30g sind aber ok, für den Preis, ist auch lange haltbar und ich kann das schon öfters gebrauchen, denke ich. hab vergessen warum^^ Aber eig. haste ja recht. 4 Anwendungen sind ok. Machste eig. nen punkt oder X oder welche WMP-Form? X_D

Kein Tripple? Gibt es keine Möglichkeit? 240 + 120 ist aj nicht so effektiv wie nen Tripple.. 

Der Aquaero ist die Lüftersteuerung, die Noiseblocker finde ich jedenfalls besser oder meinste die Apollish? (Ist wichtig, dass das LED-Lüfter sind, deswegen. 

Ps: ich plane ja schon um ^^

@ Lower teil2


Wieso Vollbelegung der Lüfterplätze? Das sind 2 Lüfter (Front + heck) und dann ahlt die WaKü.

Scythe Quiet Drive, weil es mir um die Vibrationen geht, die Geräusche machen, naja, kann ich ja nachkaufen, wenn es sinnvoll wäre oder? (Wobei ich nochmal teuren Versand zahlen müsste)

Blu-Ray, da ich nen FullHD Monitor haben will und den Moni auch zum Filmegucken benutze, vor allem Actionfilme, da lohnen sich 120Hz und FullHD sehr.

ich weiß, dass der Aufpreis recht hoch ist, aber der Bildschirm isses wert 

Eine Laing? Welche und Madz hat die Aquastream empfohlen, der sich ja ziemlich gut mit Wasserkühlungen auskennt...

Aquaero finde ich bei einer Wakü, die sich er 6 Jahre eingestzt wird, sinnvoll. Vor allem, weil man das Display nicht aufrüsten kann oder wenn dann nur für viel geld. Der Aufpreis hält sich ja auch in Grenzen.

Weglassen? -Geht nicht, brauch ja die Lüftersteuerung, und haste schonmal gesehen, was das Ding alles kann?!


----------



## >ExX< (4. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Bei deinem Budget würde ich eine herkömmliche  Lüftersteuerung nehmen, klar hat die Aquaero sehr viele Funktionen, aber das passt wirklich nicht in dein Budget.

Wie wäre es mit so einer Entkoppelung???
Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » innovatek innoVibe rev.2 - Festplatten Entkoppelungs-Set

Zu den Lüftern:
Bei den Noiseblockern ist wirklich alles dabei oder?
Entkoppelung, Verlängerung ....


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Ja, ich würde bei Noiseblockern bleiben, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob er die meinte.

Ich fände den aquaero schon sehr reizend, vor allem weil es mehr als nur eine Lüftersteuerung ist. Und der Aufpreis fürs Display ist ja ertragbar im Gegensatz zum "Luxusmodell"^^

Festplattenentkopplung kann ich nehmen, solange es die passende auch bei einem meiner Versände gibt.


----------



## JoxX (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Den Aquaero habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, schaut wirklich edel aus 
Aber es gibt wirklich welche, die spott-billig sind, habe meine Lüftersteuerung
gleich beim Gehäuse dazubekommen 
-> Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Das kann man so aber nicht vergleichen...
Das Aquareo ist für eine Wakü wirklich super!


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

So sehe ich das auch. Das ist keine "Lüftersteuerung". Das kann man beim aquaero ganz einfach arrogant behaupten


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Das ist keine "Lüftersteuerung". Das kann man beim aquaero ganz einfach arrogant behaupten


Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht, aber willst du dein Geld niccht erstmal für Leistung ausgeben und wenn dann noch was übrig bleibt für solche "Spielereien"?????


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Hä? Ich muss ja erstmal was haben! Und ich werde mir bestimmt keine unnötige Lüftersteuerung für die WaKü kaufen nur um auf dne aquaero zu sparen, dann kann ich das Geld auch gleich zum Fenster rauswerfen


----------



## Kaspar (8. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

naja aquaero ist schon geil und ich bin auch der meinung es ist sinn voll aber wenn ich mir ne wakü holen würde (in planung) würde ich erst mal kuken das ich mir die wichtigen teile hole und das dann lieber von guten herstellern als ein aquaero den würde ich mir dann eher im nach hinein holen oder wenn genug geld über bleibt.

ist nur meine meinung

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Speedguru (8. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Kaspar schrieb:


> naja aquaero ist schon geil und ich bin auch der meinung es ist sinn voll aber wenn ich mir ne wakü holen würde (in planung) würde ich erst mal kuken das ich mir die wichtigen teile hole und das dann lieber von guten herstellern als ein aquaero den würde ich mir dann eher im nach hinein holen oder wenn genug geld über bleibt.
> 
> ist nur meine meinung
> 
> Gruß Kaspar



/sign

Wobei es natürlcih toll ist Luftersteuerung und den Rest in eins zu packen...


----------



## Kaspar (8. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

klar aber sowas finde ich ist das tüpfelchen auf dem i und für den anfang tuts auch eine für 10 euro damit die lüfter halt nicht so laut sind oder man nimmt halt adapter...


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*



Kaspar schrieb:


> naja aquaero ist schon geil und ich bin auch der meinung es ist sinn voll aber wenn ich mir ne wakü holen würde (in planung) würde ich erst mal kuken das ich mir die wichtigen teile hole und das dann lieber von guten herstellern als ein aquaero den würde ich mir dann eher im nach hinein holen oder wenn genug geld über bleibt.
> 
> ist nur meine meinung
> 
> Gruß Kaspar




Punkt

So meine ich das auch


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für Red-Mod CM690 II*

Thread ist erledigt und kann geschlossen werden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen -MIRROR-​


----------

